# Is the Rear windblocker Included with all Eos vehicles?



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Rear windblocker included in packages?*

Sorry if this has been addressed elsewhere, but I'm hearing and reading conflicting reports.
I have seen pics of recently arrived Eos with Luxury Packages and Sport packages. In those pics they always have the rear windblocker.
My local dealer received their floor model today with Luxury package and it arrived with the rear windblocker in the trunk. It was not included as an extra cost option on the window sticker.
I know the front windshield header windblocker comes with Eos 2.0T Sport and Luxury package cars. Can someone please confirm if the rear windblocker is included with the Sport or Luxury package also?
The window stickers have referenced an included windblocker. I would like to make sure when my Sport package car arrives it will have the windblocker in the trunk if it's supposed to be there.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (notawagon)*

The only windblocker that's normally included is the one in the top of the windshield. I have heard some dealers are including the accessory windscreen behind the seats as a freebie or perhaps incentive, but that would be on a dealer by dealer basis, you could try to negotiate it if the dealer isn't.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Thanks. It was interesting that the car the dealer received today once again had the windblocker in the trunk when it arrived. He indicated that he hadn't ordered it nor did anyone tell him it was coming as an extra cost accessory. Since the dealer had no say in what initial floor cars they would get or how they were optioned, it seems that VW decided to ship that car with it in the trunk. This seems to be common with the floor cars.
It's strange that it was not listed on the window sticker as an extra cost option. The dealer has no record that it is there.
If it's a $400 option that can't be absorbed in the lease as with some other brands, I won't bother.


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_The only windblocker that's normally included is the one in the top of the windshield. I have heard some dealers are including the accessory windscreen behind the seats as a freebie or perhaps incentive, but that would be on a dealer by dealer basis, you could try to negotiate it if the dealer isn't. 

That's not true, it is in fact listed right on the window sticker. The car I saw has it clearly listed under the section "Special Features At No Charge" right there along with the Alloy wheels, Sunroof, and CD player. It is not something dealers are throwing in, it is included on the base price of the car. I would suspect that the Sport package cars will have it as well, as it is not part of either package, it is just standard equipment. Perhaps this is one of the items that the "base" car will not have, we'll see when those start to arrive.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (SeaTreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeaTreg* »_
That's not true, it is in fact listed right on the window sticker. The car I saw has it clearly listed under the section "Special Features At No Charge" right there along with the Alloy wheels, Sunroof, and CD player. It is not something dealers are throwing in, it is included on the base price of the car. I would suspect that the Sport package cars will have it as well, as it is not part of either package, it is just standard equipment. Perhaps this is one of the items that the "base" car will not have, we'll see when those start to arrive.

I saw that when I went to my dealer too, and you can see it on the window sticker pictures from USCVWFAN. I just hope the included windscreen is not a special feature of these first run dealer demo cars. I suppose we'll see once the Eos information gets added to the VW.com site, by the way, anyone got any idea what's taking so long to get the US website up to date?



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:19 PM 8-10-2006_


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (SeaTreg)*

This is my point. The Special No-charge included windblocker is, I'm being told, the windshield header one.
The large rear windblocker is apparently the extra cost option that has been thrown in the trunks for the demo/floor model purpose.
I'm further being told that the least expensive base model will not include the windshield header windblocker.
I hope we can get this clarified. Years ago Audi had the same problem when they told us we would get full sized spares with matching wheels with our A6 2.7T Sport packages. Then they simply dropped that when they realized the sport package tires were directional. They simply reserved their right to make changes at any time.
Until we see in writing what they mean by included windblocker, we won't know. I'm sure there will be some lucky ones who will receive the rear windblocker free and others who won't. I won't pay $400.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Just for the record, IMO the wind blocker is definitely worth getting.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (SeaTreg)*

We're getting closer to agreement here.....
My point is, it does not say "Special included feature, windshield header windblocker" or Special included feature, rear folding windblocker."
Until we see clarification, we don't know. I just don't want to be charged for something that should be included. If it should be included and is only sitting there loose in the trunk, it might disappear like trunk netting, tool kits, medical kits, or hazard warning triangles.


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (notawagon)*

I don't buy that story that you are being told. The windshield "blocker" is in reality a "deflector". All VW's with sunroof's have this to help deflect air over the open sunroof. Since the Eos has a different roof structure, the deflector needs to be attached to the windshield frame. If you open just the sunroof, you can use use this deflector as it is designed to be used with the sunroof, or you can also use it with the roof retracted. A "wind blocker" is something else entirely, and that is what goes behind the seats. I would guess that the base cars will not have the wind blocker, but I am sure they will have the front wind deflector. This is all my opinion mind you, so time will tell.


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

Windblockers (behind the drivers and front passangers seat) are listed as a option for every other manuufacturer who sells a convertible. 
Why would VW be different? This is easy money for the dealers.
It would make a great GB later on.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (SeaTreg)*

On the internal VW WebSource information site, it shows "Windblocker, rear, removable, behind front seats" as unavailable for the base Eos (has the 2.0T but no auto wipers, heated seats and other stuff) and standard equipment for the 2.0T and the 3.2. This is dated August 8, 2006. I assume someone with a base Eos could still get one through the parts department. 
This should settle the question, at least for US production.


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (ATC98092)*

Just was at the dealer, they confirmed all cars above base will be coming with the rear windblocker standard in the trunk.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (NaustinJ)*

Eureka!!!
My dealer has finally confirmed my ordered Eos (2.0T, DSG, Sport package) will come with rear windblocker included.
I am a huge convertible fan and will have the top open most of the time. Although it has heated seats and windshield header windblocker, on cool nights like we had this weekend with temps dipping into the lower 50s, at highway speeds, the rear one is good to have.
I am very happy this is included because it further confirms this cars value and open top flexibility. I would be hard pressed to spend an additional $400 for one.


----------



## davidg (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (notawagon)*

Will have to check but i think it is an extra for us over here





















.


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (notawagon)*

My 2.0T came with it at no extra charge... Dunno about base models, but you can indeed buy them after the fact, for a bargain at $575 from VW Driver Gear. 
Yeah, that "bargain" comment was sarcasm.


----------



## ladyof thelake (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (Bef)*

We had not inquired with our dealer when we ordered. When we went down to pick up the car, we simply asked for one. Our salesman said "hang on a minute", went and found one and gave it to us, no charge. We did have the lux package, but I did think this was an additional option.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (notawagon)*

In Canada we can't get the Luxury package, but on both the Base and Sport configurations, the rear windblocker is an extra.


----------



## grubber (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (just4fun)*

My car came with the wind blocker - I have the SPorts package
I never use it though, I dont think you need it
The top wind blocker on the windshield, I only use it when the sunroof is open


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

On the VWoA site there is a list of options table basically the rear wind blocker comes with the 2.0T and not the base 2.0 EOS


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (ladyof thelake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ladyof thelake* »_... We did have the lux package, but I did think this was an additional option.

Nope, with all US versions except the base EOS, the rear windblocker is standard. I've driven one with the blocker, but never without it in place, so can't speak to the effectiveness.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

For Canadians, the rear windblocker is not part of the base model, nor is it in the Sport Leather Package. Rather, it is a standalone option @ $375. Sounds steep, but if you're having second thoughts and want it later, it'll be $750 from the parts counter!!!


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*

My windblocker is in the closet next to the windblocker from my A4 Cabriolet that I forgot to give the dealer when I traded mine in. I have found little benefit for in either convertible.


----------



## crusadervw (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (flheat)*

I got the wind blocker for behind your head from the dealer it came with the car.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_In Canada we can't get the Luxury package, but on both the Base and Sport configurations, the rear windblocker is an extra.

But think of the advantages of being a Canadian - we get snow screens on the engine air intake, free of charge.








Michael


----------



## Hotmoose (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (just4fun)*

I live in Canada and I got my car on sept 15. I got Luxury package so we can get it in Canada. The wind blocker come with the car, but its consider as an option.......so I had to pay for it


----------



## peabody58 (Nov 2, 2006)

My wife (who has her eyes on a new EOS in the next year or so), uses her windblocker all the time in her 2005 New Beetle Convertible. It makes a huge differance, and it helps keep the puppies in the backseat.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: (peabody58)*

I have had mine now since the end of October and still have not used it. Have driven in nice weather from the 60s down through mid 40s and have not needed it. I will try to use it this weekend when he forecast is for clear days in the upper 40s and lower 50s just to see if I like it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (peabody58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peabody58* »_...it helps keep the puppies in the backseat.

Hey, that gives me an idea. Another forum member was a bit concerned that convertible cars (any convertible car, not just the Eos) don't come with the upper attachment point for the tether strap on a child seat. I wonder, if you install the windblocker over top of the child seat, would that contribute to overall safety by helping keep the child in the correct place in the car?








Michael


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

no but it might keep the Cheerios from blowing out--
my niece-4 and nephew-6 cant wait to ride with me ---they have been cooped up in a minivan for too long----and Tante lets them play with the windows as it is-----just wait till the whole roof disappears








i can guarantee there will be a trail behind us


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Rear windblocker included in packages? (notawagon)*

I got the rear windblocker and I have used it in conjunction with the pop up windblocker in the windshield header. The combo does seem to make some difference especially when it gets colder out. Seems to help keep the cold breeze from circulating back into the front of the car. Don't/won't use it when it's warm out. Too much of a nuisance taking it out of its bag, unfolding it, and installing it.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

Hopefully it's only Cheerios.....


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

I just wanted to add my thoughts about the rear wind blocker. IMO it makes a huge difference. Driving without it at about 40km/h (25mph) feels about the same as with it at 80km/h (50mph). I can also do 150km/h (90mph) on the highway with the wind blocker installed, while without it I wouldn't want to be doing more then 100km/h (62mph).
So yeah, I definitely think it's worth the money.


----------



## meggers (Nov 18, 2006)

i think though that the factory windblocker is a bit... well...fragile. not sure if that thing is gonna last "years" if used on a daily basis...
the hinges on mine are already starting to weaken.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (meggers)*

*Archival Note: * Related post - Windblockers (top of windshield, and the big one)


----------



## maxdot (Dec 17, 2006)

I tried the windblocker once and found that, if anything, it increased rather than decreased draughts and therefore the risk of my Basque beret being blown away. Actually, though I'm 6 ft 3, very little wind ruffles my hair but then I've not tried her at more than 60mph yet.
Max


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

I feel like I get more wind with the rear windblocker on. The only time I put it on is when our Welsh Corgi is riding with us. She sleeps much more comfortably on her dog bed in the back seat with the windblocker on. When I have it on I put the front windblocker up and that helps alleviate some of the wind I feel. Otherwise I have both blockers down.


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Windblocker*

In the UK, the rear windblocker is an option. £240 if you buy it with the car, £320 if you buy it as an option later, as I had to do.
I have mine set up in the back all the time, just knock the raised section down when the roof is up and raise it again when the roof is down. 
I try and have my roof down as often as possible, we have had a very mild winter and rain aside, its possible most days of the week.
My wife does not like her hair getting messed up in open tops and (at the moment, early March) complains that there is a cool draft across her lap. Now we have the windblocker, she no longer has her hair messed with and the coolness blowing in from behind has gone. Its almost, but not quite like having the roof up and the sunroof open, she says.
I can see a very positive benefit from it (provided you leave all 4 windows up) and worth the extra spend.
I actually like the lack of wind in the car, but then just having the top of my head raised above the level of the windscreen, so the wind ruffles the top of my head - a bit like a head massage!


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Windblocker*

Had the day off today. It was dry, it was 9C and I took the opportunity to take a drive across the Yorkshire Dales.
The windblocker makes a massive difference, especially with the windows up. Temperature dropped to 8C but I was still snug and warm.


----------

